# David Diamond Centennial - any new recordings?



## Glazunov (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone know if there are going to be any new recordings of David Diamond's works in his centennial year? Several of the symphonies and concertos, as well as chamber and piano music, remain unrecorded.

There was a resurgence of interest with Schwarz/Seattle recordings years ago, but it seems to have tapered off. It's a shame, as I think he's one of the best of the so-called "Lost Generation".


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't have a single note by David Diamond in my collection.
What would be a good place to start, do you think?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Rounds, or Symphony 4 (available on Naxos) would be my choice to start with.


----------



## Glazunov (Dec 14, 2014)

The Naxos recording (originally on Delos) of Symphonies 2 & 4 with Schwarz/Seattle is very good, perhaps my two favorites of his symphonies.

Rounds is his most popular work. Schwarz recorded that as well for Delos, but I don't think it ever showed up Naxos like the rest. The Delos recording is available used on Amazon. There's a performance of Rounds on http://www.daviddiamond.org/.


----------

